# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  Shotgun Extended Choke Tubes

## Skeet

Currently looking for extended choke tubes for my Miroku U/O. Primary Use - Skeet. 
Can anyone tell me about these - Kicks Browning Invector Smoke Chokes - being sold at the Basement as they look quite good. 
Website states they will fit Miroku. 

Kicks Browning Invector Smoke Choke - THE BASEMENT - Better deals Online | Hunting, Snow Sports, Paintball, Airsoft and more!

Thanks.

----------


## mikee

> Currently looking for extended choke tubes for my Miroku U/O. Primary Use - Skeet. 
> Can anyone tell me about these - Kicks Browning Invector Smoke Chokes - being sold at the Basement as they look quite good. 
> Website states they will fit Miroku. 
> 
> Kicks Browning Invector Smoke Choke - THE BASEMENT - Better deals Online | Hunting, Snow Sports, Paintball, Airsoft and more!
> 
> Thanks.


I brought a set of Teague Chokes for my Beretta 20g. Great Service and not too bad in cost. 
Easier than dealing with the US that's for sure
Teague Precision Chokes lLtd Shop.co.uk/store/Home.html

Tried ported chokes,  absolute pigs to clean, never again

----------


## Skeet

Thanks Mikee. Yea I have ordered chokes, or should I say attempted to order them from the States but always come up with problems. US restrictions etc. Pain in the Arse. 
I will take a look at the link supplied, Cheers.

----------


## mikee

> Thanks Mikee. Yea I have ordered chokes, or should I say attempted to order them from the States but always come up with problems. US restrictions etc. Pain in the Arse. 
> I will take a look at the link supplied, Cheers.


Brownells are also good to deal with, They will tell you if anything is required in the way of paperwork,  but I ordered the set of Teagues when my local store  (guess who) said Don't need them (most likely right but my $$), end result my $$ went overseas instead of in their till.
Teague seem to have a good reputation and to be as good as any. Ordered on a Monday and they Arrived Friday, Not bad from the UK.

----------


## Skeet

Thanks Again Mikee. Will be taking a look shortly. Have been looking arround NZ and there not alot out there. The above chokes from the Basement look pretty good and I have yet to find a negative review, Web or U Tube. I must say, that i think they look great also. Will keep looking. Thanks Again.

----------


## madds

You can buy Briley chokes direct from the USA, I have several times with no problems at all.
Some say that they are the best chokes around, and there are many choices in each choke.
Briley Manufacturing, shotgun choke manufacturer and gunsmithing

----------


## Ground Control

Muller Chokes


Ken

----------


## madds

Ground COntrol don't you mean F3 + (2 x U2) = BUGGER MISSED AGAIN!!! LOL

----------


## Ground Control

> Ground COntrol don't you mean F3 + (2 x U2) = BUGGER MISSED AGAIN!!! LOL


I've even got it on the back of my vest







Ever since I stopped shooting with a hangover thanks to you, my averages have sky rocketed  :Have A Nice Day: 


Ken

----------


## madds

Had to nobble you somehow!! Like the jacket, a few of our Blazer boys use them I must say.
We will be running a big shoot hopefully in Feb '15 down at Wanaka.
400 targets minimum Nationals and Grand Prix, stick it in your calendar and make the trip over, it will be a good one!!

----------


## mikee

> Muller Chokes
> 
> 
> Ken


Who supplies these here??

----------


## Ground Control

> Who supplies these here??


I can help you with the Australian agent's name and number , but I have no idea about NZ .


Ken

----------


## Spanners

I have a full set from Diffuser to Extra Full of Briley Ported Spectrums for my Miroku - excellent chokes

----------


## madds

Sorry Ken, the chokes, not the jacket. I have seen one jacket at the NZ champs I must say, thought it was quite clever!
Hope all is good over there and hope to see you shooting over here at our '15 Nats. 
I will be over there late October in S.A. shooting the Aussie Sporting Nationals.

----------

